# My Seat Leon



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

Here is my Seat Leon i`m from Monterrey Mexico, really close from U.S border.....
My mods are:
Big Turbo Gt32 from Precision Turbo
3" Turboback
3" MAF from Audi TT 225
Fmic
Dv Forge
Tyrol Sport Adjustable FPR
Walbro Inline pump (255 lph)
Turbosmart Street-Gate 38mm
Bilstein Sport Shocks
H&R Race Springs
Neuspeed Strut bar
Zimmerman Cross Drilled Rotors (crap,crap,crap)
Adr 19" rims w/ Bfgoodrich G-force KDW2
etc.etc....
Can anyone help me with my software?? i have Revo stage 2 for k03s, for Seat there is no Stage 3 upgrade, but i was thinking and the number of my Ecu is the same as one Gti, ends in HN, u think that i can buy the stage 3 program for golf but load it in the Leon?.... i have to say that my car with the gt32 and k03s software runs perfect!!! perfect idle, all is ok, but i want to upgrade 440cc injectors to 630cc deka, and i think that software could be a problem, what u think?
sorry for my english hehe 
My leon:


----------



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

nobody, revo dealeer???


----------



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

Use the Revo BIG TURBO software... I think is FREE for Revo users...


----------



## Norma (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: My Seat Leon (rickvw)*

If all else fails it's worth it to go Standalone engine management! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: My Seat Leon (rickvw)*

Very, very nice, but wait... This isn't a "real" Cupra R, is it? I mean, as far as I know, the Cupra R wasn't available in white...


----------



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

it´s a 180hp with cupra style...


----------



## jamesdemien (Aug 30, 2006)

I wish they had those in the USA


----------



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: My Seat Leon (rickvw)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
try contect the guy in my sig(FRC), he can make a map for your setup for sure.
he allso work with CostumCode in europe.


----------



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

thanx Eyco for ur help!
... and yes it`s a Cupra R wannabe haha


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

If you can figure out anyway to bring the car into the US and register it, I don't care how, I would be interested in buying it.
Please IM me and we can talk.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

I sended u a message.... thanx

I have been searching here in vortex and i found a guy that have the exact same setup as me, Gt32 from precision, Turbosmart wastegate blablabla, the difference is that i have revo stage 2 and he use unitronic software and 630cc deka, what u think? can i do that with stock internals?? or should i change rods?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2808989


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: (jamesdemien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamesdemien* »_I wish they had those in the USA

yeah that looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL ....
No words to describe this....


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (Marco Silva)*

ohhhh man thats sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not a fan of the rims tho


----------



## xOphear (May 21, 2004)

*Re: My Seat Leon (rickvw)*









I want your recaros!
Where did you find those?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: My Seat Leon (xOphear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xOphear* »_
I want your recaros!
Where did you find those?


They come stock on later SEAT Leon Cupra R's. In the early model year Leon Cupra R's they were an option together with front Brembos and 18"ers (which also became stock later).


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

looking good


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: My Seat Leon (rickvw)*

wow, i am shocked that it runs perfect on the ko3s software...... good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EaziD (May 30, 2005)

Very nice car.....drool


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Ive always loved these. Nice turbo !


----------



## scpassat03 (Apr 17, 2006)

nice car there


----------



## VWDetroit (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (scpassat03)*


----------



## csd_19 (May 11, 2005)

I reckon SEAT missed a trick by not painting the LCR white, that looks fantastic!
Mind you, I also wish VAG had let SEAT bring the 1.8T and 2.8 VR6 Cupra4 to the UK.....


----------



## adam cutright (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re:*

ok I'm moving to Mexico just to have one of these cars. Your car looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teutonicgoodness (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: My Seat Leon (rickvw)*

Can't help with the software, but the car looks really nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: My Seat Leon (teutonicgoodness)*

Me neither but believe me your cars is HAWT!


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: My Seat Leon (rickvw)*

Just got noticed that we have one REVO dealer here in GDL
visit:
http://www.revogdl.com

Regards!


----------



## luisalbertoqa (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: My Seat Leon (atarier)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xzero109 (May 13, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: My Seat Leon (xzero109)*

WOW just speechless looks so nice in white. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: My Seat Leon (mocas)*

Why does north america Canada especially get screwed on all these nice European cars!


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: My Seat Leon (steveedub)*

Cause our government is a bunch of ****'s.


_Modified by mocas at 9:37 AM 7-25-2007_


----------



## FISCAL (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: My Seat Leon (mocas)*

esta super chingon wey. saludos desde texas!!!!!!! arriba el pinche cabrito cabron









Dan


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

i cant see any pics!?


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (Cede)*

I see the pics just fine


----------



## tmntjmc (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (mocas)*

dude that car is so sick


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (tmntjmc)*

Congratulations, it look super, I have another Cupra wannabe jajaja but not with that turbo.


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (mocas)*

Maybe its our companys stupid ass blocking system again blocking the pics.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (mocas)*

mmmm that makes me want one bad


----------



## alfredogarcia2007 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: My Seat Leon (rickvw)*

What hapens if oil is over? SEAT will be use biofuel? in http://www.millionenigma.com you have the answer.


----------



## butler68 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: My Seat Leon (rickvw)*

Very Nice Car!


----------

